# Speedplay X1 Ti worth it?



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

I was just looking at ways of cutting down weight off my road bike and noticed these Speddplay X1 Ti pedals were quite light at 150g/pair. I also read reviews that say this $250+ pedal is quite good (4.35/5 stars). But I was wondering, with the combined weight of the cleat (110g!!) would that make it worth the money. What is the best pedal AND cleat combo out there in terms of weight and cost (and performance). Any thoughts?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've been using speedplays since 1998. I started w/ x3's, then moved on to the x2 and x1. I dont know that I would want to switch to anything else, as I had problems w/ fixed and variable float pedals- the free float works for me- and I've never had a problem clicking into the pedals. I love them. 
Other people compare them to pedaling on hockey skates- they cant get used to the free float.
M2racer has a lighter pedal out now as well- you might want to look into that one as it weighs less, costs about the same.
I find pedals to be much like saddles- it's a very, very personal choice. At least you know if you buy them and dont like them, there's quite the resale market!


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

If you subscribe to the theory that every little bit adds up and you can afford it then go for it. Otherwise they don't perform any better than the x2s. I've been using Speedplays about as long as Mdeth1313 and can give them equally glowing reviews. 

One thing to note is that Speedplay states a rider weight limit on the x1s of 185lbs.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jeff262 said:


> If you subscribe to the theory that every little bit adds up and you can afford it then go for it. Otherwise they don't perform any better than the x2s. I've been using Speedplays about as long as Mdeth1313 and can give them equally glowing reviews.
> 
> One thing to note is that Speedplay states a rider weight limit on the x1s of 185lbs.


I rode Speedplay's for over 15 years. If you have the have the lightest get the M2Racer pedals, functionally they work just as well as the Speedplay pedals. If the M2's were not lighter I would still be riding the X1's. Other than weight they are the same as the X2 since they share the same bearing system.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I just switched from X-1's (have been riding them for 3 years) to Look Keo carbons. I like the Looks much better so far. A bigger platform (I sometimes got hot spots with the X-1s), less play in the cleat (there is quite a bit in Speedplay) and the bolts don't come loose in the cleat like they do on the X-1 (I had to use a ton of loctite to keep them snug-I had a race and they loosened up shortly after the start. Not good). Plus, I find that the entry/exit on the Look system is a bit smoother.. I use the black (no float) cleats for Look. Don't forget that the Speedplay system is light for the pedal, but the cleat is heavy: the overall system isn't as light as it first seems. With that said, you may like the Speedplay pedals: they seemed to work fine for me. But, I found something that works even better now, IMO.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

even with the cleats, they're some of the lightest pedal/cleat combos around. in the end, only you can decide, but do you have zero gravity ti brakes? ti speedplays are more worth it than those.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

The wife and I have three sets of X1's. In addition to lighter weight the X1's have shorter spindles than the other Speedplays resulting in less "Q" factor and more ground clearance for riding curves.

Al


----------

